# airdale agricultural show



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

has anyone done this show.. or is doing this year?

its at bingley nr bradford..


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

You do realise that wins at the show would not produce certificates for titles? It is only for exhibition.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i had an idea it was something like that.. as nobody seems to be doing it.. well not to worry..its experiance for the kittys..


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Have never done it as just don't like the idea of a cat show in a tent


----------

